# goats and dogs



## missmaggiemay11 (Mar 21, 2017)

hey all! ok, so I know that know one can give me a concrete answer here, just looking for personal experiences I guess. We will be looking to get a couple wethered pygmys about this time next year. I am trying to gather all info I can so we can raise them up good and healthy! One of our concerns right now is that we have 2 dogs that essentially live in the back yard that the goats would also live in. The dogs are both old, around 11. One is a husky mix and the other is a lab mix. When they come inside they could care less about our cats, but when outside, any rabbits, moles, etc that get into the yard are killed. I have been told by some that there is a good chance the dogs will kill the goats. Obviously we cant have that. Any opinions, suggestions, anything?? It obviously isn't something we can really "try out" to see if it will work. our only thought at this point is that the goats are fully supervised when having first meeting and for awhile after and if it seems the dogs will be an issue we will have to have another home ready to take them..help!


----------



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

Could you build a tall fence that the dogs could not jump over or climb under? Supervising them is a great idea but I would never leave them alone together. possibly even putting an electric fence around there enclosure to protect them from the dogs. I built a six foot chain link fence for my goats and put cement all the way around it on the bottom to keep the dogs from digging under the fence.(neighbors dog runs loose). I am sure others will have more suggestions for you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They need to live in separate areas.


----------



## missmaggiemay11 (Mar 21, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> They need to live in separate areas.


y'all are crushing my goat dreams lol
that's really not going to possible as my BF will not go for this if he has to buy/build/put in a fence to close off half the yard. their shelter will be dog proof, but yard time would not be, other than we could bring dogs inside every time we want to let the goats out to play in the yard I suppose


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unless you are out every second with them, it will not go well. The goats are going to need a lot of time out of their shelter. Maybe wait till the dogs have passed.


----------



## missmaggiemay11 (Mar 21, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Unless you are out every second with them, it will not go well. The goats are going to need a lot of time out of their shelter. Maybe wait till the dogs have passed.


so you don't think there is any slight possibility they may get along??:tears::tears::tears:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You never know what can set dogs off. They could get along for a long time then all of a sudden an attack can happen. What if they don't get along, what will you do with the goats?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Older dogs never raised around livestock is a recipe for disaster. Their natural instincts are to chase those funny smelling squeaky noisy critters and catch them. They are ok with your house cats because the cats are part of the family. I agree that you might want to wait until the dogs cross the rainbow bridge.


----------



## missmaggiemay11 (Mar 21, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> You never know what can set dogs off. They could get along for a long time then all of a sudden an attack can happen. What if they don't get along, what will you do with the goats?


man  ....well if we decide to try it, that would only be if we had a back up to take the goats


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I have an older dog that we took to our barn today with my goats. The goats were super scared of him and would run if he came around. If your dogs like to chase here is what I would do. First get goats with horns so they can tell your dogs no if the dogs try anything. Stake the dogs down while in the yard with the goats so both goats and dogs get used to each other. When you feel they're comfortable with them the let the dog's loose with them and see what happens.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Husky's have a strong prey drive, I wouldn't chance it even though the Husky is older.

Horned goats get killed just as easily as non-horned goats. Staking a dog out and letting the goats dance merrily around that tied up, frustrated dog is begging for trouble. Husky's have a long memory and will remember being teased by the goats when he/she was tied up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

JK_Farms said:


> I have an older dog that we took to our barn today with my goats. The goats were super scared of him and would run if he came around. If your dogs like to chase here is what I would do. First get goats with horns so they can tell your dogs no if the dogs try anything. Stake the dogs down while in the yard with the goats so both goats and dogs get used to each other. When you feel they're comfortable with them the let the dog's loose with them and see what happens.


This is not a good thing to do for first time goat owners who will have the dogs and goats basically living in the same area. It is downright dangerous. If you build the shelter in the area with the dogs, the dogs could easily dig under the fence. So even if they are separated, the dogs could still get to them. Tying up a dog with goats running around it will only make that dog want to get the goats more. Believe me, you do not want to go outside and find a torn up goat slowly dying from its wounds.

I would also not recommend horned goats for a new person who just wants pets. When you are in with the goats, you need to be mindful of the horns at all times. They can hit or ram you with their horns without even meaning to do it and you can easily get hurt.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Karen on all points.
It will not go well, I would not chance it
While both great dogs in their own right, they will scare the dickens out of goats or worse.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Goats and dogs just do not mix. Apart from livestock guardian dogs, but even those can have issues. The goats would need a pen all to themselves when you can't be around. Most dogs shouldn't ever be left unsupervised with goats.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I would not put a geriatric dog in with goats. Dogs can get brittle bones like a person, and a good head butt could break bones. I also would never, ever suggest tethering a dog in the midst of frightened goats, that is, indeed, a recipe for disaster. If you cannot afford or are unable in some way to make a separate safe area for both dogs and goats, then wait.


----------



## missmaggiemay11 (Mar 21, 2017)

JK_Farms said:


> I have an older dog that we took to our barn today with my goats. The goats were super scared of him and would run if he came around. If your dogs like to chase here is what I would do. First get goats with horns so they can tell your dogs no if the dogs try anything. Stake the dogs down while in the yard with the goats so both goats and dogs get used to each other. When you feel they're comfortable with them the let the dog's loose with them and see what happens.


ah some hope thank you! we were [planning on keeping horns on the goats anyway.


----------



## missmaggiemay11 (Mar 21, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> This is not a good thing to do for first time goat owners who will have the dogs and goats basically living in the same area. It is downright dangerous. If you build the shelter in the area with the dogs, the dogs could easily dig under the fence. So even if they are separated, the dogs could still get to them. Tying up a dog with goats running around it will only make that dog want to get the goats more. Believe me, you do not want to go outside and find a torn up goat slowly dying from its wounds.
> 
> I would also not recommend horned goats for a new person who just wants pets. When you are in with the goats, you need to be mindful of the horns at all times. They can hit or ram you with their horns without even meaning to do it and you can easily get hurt.


no that is certainly not a site I want to see


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

What I'm trying to say is stake the dogs so the dogs can see the goat and the goats see them that way they can be near them but not too near them. I would be out there too so don't leave them alone staked. Anytime they wimper or whine say no and when they stop give them a treat. Its all about training I know people that have pit bulls with their goats and all is fine.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

JK_Farms said:


> What I'm trying to say is stake the dogs so the dogs can see the goat and the goats see them that way they can be near them but not too near them. I would be out there too so don't leave them alone staked. Anytime they wimper or whine say no and when they stop give them a treat. Its all about training I know people that have pit bulls with their goats and all is fine.


Did you actually read the full story thoroughly? The OP wants to add goats to the DOGS area which is THEIR territory. Dogs who have never been around livestock before. Dogs who have a prey drive and chasing drive. You taking your dog into the goat area which is NOT your dog's territory is a completely different situation. There is no way you have the experience to deal with the situation and are you willing to take the responsibility and refund the money for the goats or pay for vet bills when your advice goes bad? This is very serious and your advice is extremely dangerous both for the goats and the person who might have to try and get 2 dogs off of a goat while they are attacking it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Hey all! ok, so I know that know one can give me a concrete answer here, just looking for personal experiences I guess. We will be looking to get a couple wethered pygmys about this time next year. I am trying to gather all info I can so we can raise them up good and healthy! One of our concerns right now is that we have 2 dogs that essentially live in the back yard that the goats would also live in. The dogs are both old, around 11. One is a husky mix and the other is a lab mix. When they come inside they could care less about our cats, but when outside, any rabbits, moles, etc that get into the yard are killed. I have been told by some that there is a good chance the dogs will kill the goats. Obviously we cant have that. Any opinions, suggestions, anything?? It obviously isn't something we can really "try out" to see if it will work. our only thought at this point is that the goats are fully supervised when having first meeting and for awhile after and if it seems the dogs will be an issue we will have to have another home ready to take them..help!


absolutely not..Older dogs or not...they will kill the goats...if you cant have a different and safe pen for them to be safe in, I would wait on getting them. as been stated by the other Moderators..this is a dangerous setting you are putting the goats in. The goats will run out of fear, the dogs will chase out of natural behavior...its not fair to the goats and its not fair to your dogs..


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

JK your suggestions are not going to work at all. I know a sweet house Pit. One day someone left the door open while a new goat was being brought in. The goat was toast.
Never, never EVER should any dogs be with goats unless they are Livestock Guardian Dogs! Or trained herding dogs & that is with supervision.
That being said, they always need supervision until the proper time.
It took several months to acclimate my new LGD & the goats. Even then there were issues that were finally resolved.
Please listen to some of the more seasoned goat owners. Personally I have some 16 years with goats & maybe 15 with their LGDs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to agree with the all of the moderators, what you are suggesting is not good at all, I am sorry.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

One day I was innocently riding up the road on a 13 hand pony trying it out before I let my daughter ride her, sweet little POA filly. Next thing I knew a husky was hanging from her neck! Came from one of the houses I guess. No one ever owned up to owning him but, he killed that horse right out from under me even though It took her another day to die. 
Never mix livestock and dogs without knowing exactly, perfectly, without a doubt what you are doing.


----------



## missmaggiemay11 (Mar 21, 2017)

thank you everyone, even though you have crushed my goat dreams lol. I have been on various forum sites and even though lots of people have offered training options which had given some hope it could be possible, we are going to wait till the dogs pass. now on that note..what about a puppy being introduced to adult pygymys down the road? as I know my BF will want a dog again in the future.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can certainly do that but again, they shouldn't live together. That puppy will get rambunctious and try to play with them. Will need a lot of training.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

More I think about the dog situation you guys are right it probably wouldn't work but it could. The puppy thing will work but it would have to be from a just weaned puppy. LGDs would work but they bark a lot so I wouldn't suggest one that barks constantly especially if you have neighbors.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No. It's not going to matter if you raise a puppy with the goats. Actually, I'd expect it to be much worse since puppies have so much energy and love to chase, bite, and play and need lots of guidance. The only breeds that this might work with is a livestock guardian breed, but it sounds like you don't have much space and these dogs need A LOT of space and a job to do. They really need an experienced handler. They're prone to roaming, digging, escaping fencing, and barking. They need a job and if you only have a couple goats with them and nothing to do, you'll have the same problems you'd have with any other dog. 

Bottom line, dogs and goats cannot be kept together unsupervised unless it's a well bred, well trained livestock guardian breed of dog. Take the advice from the experienced members here. Remember we have all ages with varying levels of experience on this forum. Some on here have raised goats for years and others are kids or folks that just became new goat owners. Usually we have sound advice offered on this forum, but I'm seeing a lot of bad ideas in this particular thread.

I'll just say that I've had goats for 13 years or so now. I raise Nigerian Dwarf Goats, but I started with just a couple Pygmies. Right now I have about 100 goats and six dogs, two of those being livestock guardian dogs.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've had goats for 30+ years. I've had dogs all my life (I'm 61). 

I have a great Pyrenees who is awesome with the goats, as was her sister, but they were raised with the goats and came from total LGD breeding. I made sure they were fine with the goats before trusting them with them.

I also have Alaskan Malamutes, similar in temperament to the Siberian Husky. Extremely strong prey drive. I have mine in pens made from either chain link fence or livestock panels. I have electric fence wire running at nose level inside the pen and along the top, really HOT fencing. Along the base I have cement blocks and pallets all along the outside edge to keep them from digging out. I also placed fencing flat on the ground and seeded it with grass seed so the fence would not come up easily. The goat pens are the same, livestock panels and chain link with electric fence at kid nose level, adult nose level and along the top. This is to keep the dogs and the goats apart because I know what the dogs would do to the goats. These dogs were raised next to the goats, starting at 8 weeks, and 4 from birth. They still would rip them to shreds if given half a chance. 

I do have 1 exception. I have a rescue dog, an adult Greyhound/Siberian Husky, neutered. Unknown history until I got him at 2 years of age. He LOVES goats. He LOVES the kids and has helped raised several bottle kids. He hears a newborn and wants to go take care of it. However, I still don't leave him alone with the kids because he has snapped at them.


----------

